# Shannon airport needs a new carpark



## macnas (22 Feb 2009)

Parking in Shannon airport costs €9 per day. This excessive charge is imposed by Shannon Airport?  Is there any other parking option in the shannon area? 
    Surely a business opening for a hotel, farmer etc. to provide a Q-park nearby? and undercut the airport prices


----------



## Smashbox (23 Feb 2009)

If you knew anyone in the housing estates you could always park there. Otherwise, there is no other car parks, unless you're booking into a hotel.


----------



## z104 (23 Feb 2009)

You could park in a carpark in the industrial estate nearby and get a taxi.
The taxi fare from the indutrial eastate is approx: 5 euro.


----------



## Smashbox (23 Feb 2009)

I wouldnt really recommend just leaving your car outside one of the offices/buildings. The owners might report it as dumped and get it towed.


----------



## extopia (23 Feb 2009)

€9 day doesn't seem so bad, I've paid more in Dublin for a few hours.

Bus? Lift? Taxi?


----------



## Smashbox (23 Feb 2009)

I'm lucky that I have family living in Shannon for when I travel! For peace and mind and especially security, I'd just pay the money.

Parking in the estate is NOT a good idea. I would think the car park in the town centre has a limit placed on it? You could always check that option. The centre is called Sky Court, and has a floor level and a multi level car parks.


----------



## macnas (24 Feb 2009)

extopia, when it costs  more to park a car  than to fly, then something is not right. If you stay at the hotel in the airport you pay the same rate to park. It is not possible for many travellers using Shannon Airport to use bus or taxi to get there.


----------



## ckc123 (23 Apr 2009)

We just paid 95 euro for ten days parking at shannon - it is outrageous that they can charge so much - there really should be an alternative. We tried to lodge a complaint, but no one was interested.......There is no bus or train access from where we live so we did not really have an option. Grrrrr.......


----------



## minkydog (23 Apr 2009)

We went to the states last year for a few weeks. Two adults, two kids. I got my sister to leave us down to Shannon in our own car from Galway, and she was there waiting for us for our arrival three weeks later. A saving of approx €300.00. Just cost us €40.00 for the temporary transfer of her insurance (comprehensive) onto our car for the two days. Highly recommended.


----------



## atalooseend (26 May 2010)

You could try www dot shannonairportparking dot com they have an agreement with a hotel near the airport to offer cheap parking.


----------



## QED (27 May 2010)

I know the thread is over a year old but if you think Shannon Airport needs a new carpark, why don't you buy a nearby field, turn it into a carpark and try to make a living from it.

I suspect you'll find that Shannon doesn't actually need a new carpark.


----------



## Pee (27 May 2010)

atalooseend said:


> You could try www dot shannonairportparking dot com they have an agreement with a hotel near the airport to offer cheap parking.


 
Great to see a new user drag up an old thread to advertise a new business, wonder is there a connection


----------



## z107 (27 May 2010)

> I know the thread is over a year old but if you think Shannon Airport needs a new carpark, why don't you buy a nearby field, turn it into a carpark and try to make a living from it.


An interesting idea.
You would probably need planning permission for it though, and you'd be unlikely to get that I'd imagine, unless you're in the know.

Use Kerry airport instead. It's from €4.50 to €6 per day for long term car parking.


----------



## Leper (28 May 2010)

The way things are going in the ghost town known as Shannon Airport it may not have an airport shortly.


----------



## corkonion (3 Oct 2011)

umop3p!sdn said:


> An interesting idea.
> You would probably need planning permission for it though, and you'd be unlikely to get that I'd imagine, unless you're in the know.
> 
> Use Kerry airport instead. It's from €4.50 to €6 per day for long term car parking.


 
and fly to what exciting destinations? Dublin?

 on the left hand side, just outside the main gate of shannon airport there is an apartment complex with less than 30% occupancy and at least 50 un used parking spaces, I park here regularly for free. if i have to walkto departures its about 7-10 mins, I usually hail an exiting passing taxi and get there for 5 euro.


----------

